# Stylus for IPAD



## tecwritr (Oct 28, 2008)

I absolutely hate the round, rubbery, soft tip stylus that are recommended for the IPAD.  Can I use the same type of stylus with a hard point that I used with my PDAs?

Thanks. John


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

tecwritr said:


> I absolutely hate the round, rubbery, soft tip stylus that are recommended for the IPAD. Can I use the same type of stylus with a hard point that I used with my PDAs?
> 
> Thanks. John


I wouldn't expect so. Google "resistive display" and "capacitive display" They are different types of displays and respond to different things. Thus you have Koreans using Slim Jim-type sausage as a stylus.

In the interests of science, I just pulled the stylus out of my beloved (but neglected) Palm Treo and tried it on my iPad. Nuthin. The iPad doesn't seem to know the stylus is there.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

I use my finger.


----------



## jhanel (Dec 22, 2010)

The ipad (iphone, etc)  doesn't use pressure like most systems. It uses the conductive reaction from your skin, so any stylus you use has to mimic the electro-reactive properties of skin. 

I'd just use my finger, but I know that some people don't want smudges on their screens. You can google or ebay for different ones, but they'll all most likely have that same "rubbery" feel because it has to look like skin to the ipad.


----------



## Laurie (Jan 9, 2009)

I ordered one of these:

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000BUI76S/ref=oss_product

It had good reviews and it wasn't too expensive. It should be delivered today, so I'll try to come back later tonight and tell you how it works.


----------



## tecwritr (Oct 28, 2008)

My son-in-law gave me the box wave for christmas.  My problem is learning how to do any kind of decent art using my finger or one of these stylus.  

John


----------



## Laurie (Jan 9, 2009)

Love-Love-Love my Boxwave stylus. Works nicely, very smooth, and NO FINGERPRINTS TO CLEAN WHEN I'M DONE!! I don't know how well it would work for free-style writing or drawing, but if somebody can point me to a free app for testing I'd be willing to try it out.


----------



## sam (Dec 31, 2008)

I found one at Radio Shack. I am sure it is not the best out there but I loved the price at 2.47! 
http://www.radioshack.com/product/index.jsp?productId=10913850


----------



## monkeyluis (Oct 17, 2010)

I have the box wave stylus as well and it is fantastic. It has great reviews & I've heard on some podcasts that they recommend it.


----------

